# Scrapies Tags



## mrbstephens (Nov 6, 2013)

I just adopted two lambs that have scrapies tags.  Could I remove them?  They will live with me for the rest of their lives.  I think they only need the tags if they'll be sold, transported, or slaughtered.  If I can remove them, how do I do it?


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 6, 2013)

It is illegal to remove them.


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree with SG.   I would leave them in.
You just don't really know what will become of the sheep years down the road.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree with the above. While they aren't all that beautiful to look at the tags play an important part in managing and eradicating scrapies. 

I assure you that they don't bother the sheep when properly applied. If you were to remove them it is quite possible you could cause more harm than good.


----------



## brianbeth84 (Nov 7, 2013)

When I first got my lambs I removed them all.. I thought, big deal it's illegal, they are ugly and they (lambs) will stay with me for life!

Fast forward three years.  We have a petting zoo and I never had a problem until we booked a job out of state.  I called all the appropriate officials to make sure we did everything necessary for transport.  The guy at the USDA said to me, Your a felon!  YOU CANNOT REMOVE THOSE TAGS!  I tired not to laugh.. what are you going to do to me.. sick the scapies tag police on me?   Either way, I got new tags, new ID number and we are all set now.

My point is, who will really know if your planning on keeping them as pets.  I have to do it for my petting zoo but at the time I did not know any better.


----------



## Ruus (Nov 9, 2013)

It's illegal to remove them, but you don't have to replace them if they fall out as long as they're staying on your farm. All of my ewes lost their tags within days of when they were applied (I'm thinking either faulty tags or bad application) and I have no plans to replace them.


----------

